# Ezine articles,Go articles and Link referral.com



## BIGNUMPT (Aug 31, 2006)

Me again

Has anybody got any experience with any of these? A little bird told me that writing good articles with good subject matter for "Ezine,Go " or similar can be a good way of building those oh so imprtant site links.

Again a little knowledge maybe a bad thing and i could be peeing up the wrong tree.All advice welcome

Cheers


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Ideally, you should focus your marketing efforts on things that are more relative to your site and products.

What you described doesn't sound like it has much to do with t-shirts.

What you want to do is try to find sites that compliment your products (but don't compete) and try to get links from them.

Additionally, when you are trying to find ways of marketing your products, try to think about WHO would actually buy your products (your target market). THEN try to figure out where your target market shops, what newspapers/magazines/blogs they read/what radio stations they listen to, what search terms they use, etc and that's where you want to start your marketing and advertising. 

Try to reach the people that you think would most be interested in your shirts.


----------



## BIGNUMPT (Aug 31, 2006)

Cheers for that Rodney.

I was actually thinking more along the lines of trying to put together something that would help others do what i've managed to do in the last few months, but without having to start from scratch so to speak. Now i know it's no big deal but back in August i'd no idea where to start and its only through this forum , much "surfing" and lots of trial n error that i've opened a store and sold stuff.

I'm sure there must be other folks that have ideas but have no idea where to start. If only i could have had all the info at hand on day1 instead of having to hunt here there and everywhere for it!  

All other points noted-seems like its you versus the rest of us tonight! Again ta for replies
Bignumpt


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I'm sure there must be other folks that have ideas but have no idea where to start. If only i could have had all the info at hand on day1 instead of having to hunt here there and everywhere for it!


That's a good idea to create resources to help other people (that's why we're here ), but I don't know if that will translate to sales for you (if that's your goal).

If the goal is to help other people, then that's a great idea 

Don't forget though, you still then have to spend time/money marketing that resource. People (new folks trying to learn) will still have to be able to *find* your useful tips.

I'm guessing that there are already resources like the one you envision that are already out there (either as an article, squidoo lens, help topics at cafepress or their forums, here in the forums, etc), but the key is *FINDING* those resources. How will they find yours?

Do you want to focus on getting people to find your resource or getting people to buy your t-shirts for sale (or both )


----------

